# Engineered by Ear for the Most Discerning Listeners: Yamaha Unveils 2013 AVENTAGE Network AV Receivers



## mechman (Feb 8, 2007)

4/16/2013 [Audio & Visual]​ 

*RX-A830 and RX-A730 offer multi-room flexibility and control, MHL® and AirPlay® to deliver the ultimate listening and viewing experiences to the modern enthusiast*

[img]http://usa.yamaha.com/news_events/audio_visual/engineered_by_ear_for_the_most_discerning_listeners/images/RX-A830bl_angle_TH.jpg[/img]

*BUENA PARK, Calif.* — Yamaha Corporation of America, AV Division, unveils the newest models of its flagship line of network AV receivers, the AVENTAGE RX-A830 and RX-A730. Like their predecessors, these models push the company's "Powered by Music" philosophy to new heights, and exemplify Yamaha's rich tradition of marrying the art and science of sound with a craftsman's passion and precision to deliver superior entertainment experiences to consumers. The RX-A830 and RX-A730 deliver high performance, intuitive control and easy connectivity for those seeking to get the most enjoyment out of music, movies, TV, sports and games. Providing wide connectivity to content and sources, both models include Mobile High-Definition Link (MHL), AirPlay and compatibility with music streaming services (Rhapsody® and Pandora®), Internet radio and Wi-Fi and Bluetooth® wireless technologies (via optional accessories). Both models can be seamlessly operated via iOS, Android™ and Kindle Fire™ devices via Yamaha's free market-leading AV Controller App.​ 
The RX-A830 offers whole home entertainment flexibility with powered Zone 2, Party Mode and Zone B dual HDMI® outputs, while the RX-A730 provides independent Zone 2 operation.​ 
"Each spring we stake our claim to the high end home entertainment market with our flagship AVENTAGE AV receivers" said Bob Goedken, general manager, Yamaha Corporation of America, AV division. "Our team of engineers and designers in Japan and the U.S. have again worked their magic to craft statement pieces that provide the ultimate sound and video quality for the most discerning listeners."​ 
*The 2013 AVENTAGE Series: Raising the Stakes in Home Entertainment*​ 
The AVENTAGE RX-A830 and RX-A730 receivers are crafted from carefully selected, high quality parts to achieve optimum audio performance. Yamaha's signature Anti-Resonance Technology (A.R.T.) employs a specially designed, signature fifth foot at the bottom of these models to improve structural rigidity and reduce vibration from the power transformer, power transistors, heat sinks and speaker sound that can cause distortion and loss of fidelity. Their attractive aluminum front panels offer aural benefits by reducing electrical current distortion from other system components.​ 
Both models are compatible with the free top-rated Yamaha AV Controller App for Apple iOS, Android and Amazon Kindle Fire devices that offers full system control. Yamaha is the only AV manufacturer to offer control apps with native resolution on all supported devices. The app includes Music Play functionality that enables home entertainment system playback of music stored on smartphones and tablets.​ 
The connectivity of the RX-A830 and RX-A730 are extended further by MHL, which supports playback of full HD video (up to 1080p) and 7.1 channel audio from compatible smartphones and portable devices.​ 
Made for iPod®, iPhone® and iPad®, the RX-A830 and RX-A730 receivers provide the best possible audio reproduction via front panel USB inputs that provide direct digital connections to the popular devices. All connected Apple USB devices automatically charge for use on the go. In addition, the USB inputs may be used for playing music from portable storage and other compatible devices.​ 
The RX-A830 and RX-A730 easily stream Internet radio, while playing music files (WAV 192/24, MP3, WMA, AAC, FLAC 192/24) from a PC or DLNA®-enabled server.​ 
The RX-A830 and RX-A730 models feature YPAO™ Reflected Sound Control (R.S.C.) sound optimization, a Yamaha-designed technology built on its years of experience tuning professional sound systems to concert halls throughout the world. The RX-A830 adds multi-point measurement (up to eight locations) to this process to enlarge the listening zone's sweet spot.​ 
Ensuring surround sound realism, Dialogue Lift accurately positions dialog to come from the center of the viewing area when watching movies and television programming. Dialogue Lift and Yamaha's proprietary CINEMA DSP 3D surround features can be used in conjunction with Yamaha's Virtual Presence Speaker function to provide these sonic benefits for systems that are not set up with presence speakers. Dialogue Level Adjustment enables listeners to fine-tune the balance of sound for dialogue and vocals. For late night viewing and listening, SILENT CINEMA™ delivers large-scale 7.1 channel surround sound through any set of headphones.​ 
*Custom Integration for Whole Home Entertainment*​ 
The RX-A830 features dual HDMI (Zone B output capability) for simultaneous HDTV viewing in the main room and in a secondary room. The RX-A830 also features Party Mode, which lets users automatically power on all zones and play content from a single source to all zones, without delay, at the touch of a button.​ 
Both models are compatible with a wide range of third-party home automation systems, including Control4, which enable seamless custom integration via IR and network control. The RX-A830 also offers an RS-232C interface, which provides additional flexibility to be operated via other custom automation systems.​ 
Both models are compatible with a wide range of third-party home automation systems, including Control4, which enable seamless custom integration via IR and network control. The RX-A830 also offers an RS-232C interface, which provides additional flexibility to be operated via other custom automation systems.​ 

Additional key performance and control capabilities found throughout the line include:


Full HD Audio decoding (Dolby® TrueHD and DTS-HD Master Audio™; Dolby Digital Plus and DTS-HD High Resolution Audio™) with Yamaha‘s proprietary CINEMA DSP 3D audio processing;
HDMI 1.4a with 3D and A.R.C. (Audio Return Channel) and analog-to-HDMI 4K/1080p video upscaling with precise deinterlacing for stunning, lifelike picture quality, even from non-HD sources;
Compressed Music Enhancer expands the bit rate and frequency of compressed stereo audio signals (such as PCM files) for enhanced sound quality;
SCENE modes offer a total of four preset choices to automatically launch a number of operations to initiate viewing and listening sources, such as BD/DVD, TV, Net and Radio;
Two simultaneous subwoofer outputs;
For gamers, video direct mode bypasses the receiver's video processing chips to speed up video by two frames per second and eliminates distracting delays to play action;
ECO mode reduces the overall power consumption by 20 percent, with particularly low power use when the receivers are in standby mode. In addition, the Auto Power Down feature can be set for two, four, eight or 12 hours to conserve energy;
Newly designed preset remote controls.
The Yamaha AVENTAGE Series RX-A830 will be available exclusively at authorized Yamaha AV dealers in May for $899.95 MSRP, while the RX-A730 will be available in April for $699.95 MSRP.​


For more information, write Yamaha Corporation of America, AV Division, P.O. Box 6600, Buena Park, CA 90620; telephone (714) 522-9105 or visit http://4wrd.it/2013AVENTAGESERIES.​ 
Source: Press Release​


----------



## 8086 (Aug 4, 2009)

Does it have Audyssey or at least an improved version of YPAO?


----------



## mechman (Feb 8, 2007)

8086 said:


> Does it have Audyssey or at least an improved version of YPAO?


No idea if it is improved, but it is YPAO.


----------



## 8086 (Aug 4, 2009)

mechman said:


> No idea if it is improved, but it is YPAO.


It would be nice if Yamaha would include Audyssey with YPAO so you can select in menu which you want to use and store a few profiles in memory.


----------

